# 942 TV2 IR possible?



## vincent007 (May 15, 2005)

Wondering....

I have a Harmony Remote and was wondering if there is a way to have TV2 controled by IR commands? I would "beam" the IR signals using the PowerMid IR extender to the 942. This way I could use my Harmony to "totally" control all of my devices in my second room where I'm using the 942 TV2.


Rgds, Vinny


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

I think it should be. I can't imagine it would be hard to implement considering the hardware is there and it already allows you to change the remote address for TV1 and TV2.

I have an ELAN System 6 with the A/V/IR routing that would benefit from the IR on TV2. Right now I am on single user mode until (if) they implement that feature.


----------

